# Change coil on Power Clear 221QE (Briggs/R-Tek 141cc 2-cycle)



## hakaplan (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi folks. I'm trying to change the coil/magneto unit on this engine and have looked everywhere online and cannot find anyone who's discussed having done it. It appears that the only way to gain access to the coil is by removing the engine cover. The problem is that I can't figure out how to get the cover off without having to remove the whole engine from the snowblower. Has anyone had experience with working on this engine, and in particular removing this engine cover? Is there something I'm missing? I can't believe they would have designed it like this. 

Thanks very much for any help.

Howard


----------

